# My first button with a pipe!



## heliman4141 (May 31, 2014)

Thought id post a few pics of my first button that was pure enough to make a pipe. Even the bottom has dimples.
Its 3.3grams & I dropped it twice & washed & cleaned inbetween with Hcl & water washes 3 times after ea. drop. 
This is the first time my crucible still looked new after a melt, that was a relief.............Glad I used a new one.
It even melted differently, faster & the perfect lil ball then caved in after cooling, that was interesting to watch. 8) 
This button originated as Escrap stock, pins, fingers, & plated M/B pcs. All parts were recovered using Hcl & Peroxide as my nitric is almost gone, only used the nitric for my AR drop mix.

Im interested in any opinions good or bad as im still learning, but its getting a LOT easier now that I know what not to do................... as much as what to do. :mrgreen: 

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 31, 2014)

Congratulations! Looks good.


----------



## necromancer (May 31, 2014)

the first one is always the best !!
now your addicted 8) 

i hope to see it grow to 33.33 g


----------



## heliman4141 (Jun 1, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> Congratulations! Looks good.




Thanks!
I gave a sigh of relief when you said it looked good, was a LOT of re-treating to clean & wasn't sure if id missed a stage I needed to do.
Hearing good from a professional refiner makes me confident to stick with what worked for me in the future.

Dave


----------



## heliman4141 (Jun 1, 2014)

necromancer said:


> the first one is always the best !!
> now your addicted 8)
> 
> i hope to see it grow to 33.33 g




Id like to see an ounce or two in the end myself! 
I have about 10 grams in the sidelines awaiting another Hcl wash & drop, but ive also got 3 batches soaking in Hcl/Peroxide to remove plating to add to it in the coming weeks so I want to do it all at once to see the total amount.
Im hoping Ill end up with about 1/3rd to 1/2 an ounce when im done.

Dave


----------



## joubjonn (Jun 1, 2014)

my first 10 buttons I never had a pipe. but was satisfied with shiny gold. once I decided to do it correct with the washes I learned here and got an amazing caved in button, I can't imagine not doing the washes correctly. nice job! it's almost like we move up a level in this world.


----------



## butcher (Jun 2, 2014)

Dave,
The gold is nice, it shines and glows showing us your hard work at learning, I know this gold will grow as you keep learning.
Good job.


----------



## AUH-R (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks good, well done!


----------



## necromancer (Jun 2, 2014)

butcher said:


> Dave,
> The gold is nice, it shines and glows showing us your hard work at learning, I know this gold will grow as you keep learning.
> Good job.



Off Topic:

never say Dave out loud in a crowded room, it may cause mass confusion & whiplash :lol: 

top names in the U.S. of all time — or at least since the government started keeping count.
list does not include persons that have migrated to the u.s.a.

Name: Birth Amount 
1. JAMES 5035271	
2. JOHN 5028213	
3. ROBERT 4759913	
4. MICHAEL 4226006	
5. WILLIAM 3969127	
6. DAVID 3511227	
7. RICHARD 2539254	
8. JOSEPH 2505113	
9. CHARLES 2328053	
10.THOMAS 2247306

Topic Continues........


----------



## heliman4141 (Jun 2, 2014)

necromancer said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...







To make matters worse im a Jr. 
I told my parents couldn't you have at least given me my own name? Joe, bob, Larry, Sue.....anything would have been better, I didn't care , just my own name. I mean we aren't not royalty or anything. Wish I had a $100 bill for every time I was called little Dave, gads that used to irritate me. :roll: 
You wouldn't believe the financial issues I had with CCs & Banks & my credit fico score due to mess ups of Banks placing our info as one person. They obviously didn't look at the SS numbers, almost had to get a Lawyer to fix it. In the end writing many letters fixed the issues, as I reminded them to look CLOSER at the SS numbers & account numbers in the future. 
Seriously, with what I went thru id never ever name a kid Jr. after me.
All you soon to be Dads & the ones considering parenting in the future take note and please don't go Jr. if its a boy................All kidding aside this is real info.

Divad, yea........ backwards works & is unique! Oh well too late now............


----------

